
Major Dust Storm Could Soon Hit Mars - DougWebb
http://www.space.com/34329-major-dust-storm-soon-hit-mars.html
======
DougWebb
I find the prediction of the next global dust storm, and the cause,
interesting. The theory is that the other planets influence Mars' orbit, and
when that influence has a particular characteristic at the right time in the
Martian year, Mars' global weather pattern is different.

That makes me wonder if there is a similar effect on Earth. Logically, you'd
expect to see something. Maybe storms are stronger, or El Nino changes.

------
Frompo
Weird title, if a dust storm really hits Mars, as opposed to a dust storm
merely brewing on Mars, the whole solar system would likely be affected.
Regardless of how big the molecular cloud would be, the fact that an
interstellar gas cloud is hitting Mars is the bigger news!

